# how to send a Private message.



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi, im new to this type of message board and im unaware of how to send a member a private message. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 22, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> Hi, im new to this type of message board and im unaware of how to send a member a private message. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Click on their name. You'll get a little popup with some basic info about the member. On that popup are links: Profile page  Start a conversation  Follow  Ignore

Click on the "Start a conversation" link and you're good to go.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you Tony Dismukes.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 22, 2016)

What Tony wrote works very well if you're replying to a public post and thus have their name in front of you to click on. 
Another option is to move your mouse over _*Inbox*_ in the right upper corner of your screen, then click on _*Start a New Conversation*_.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Dirty Dog, thats good to know.


----------

